# Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Final Leaked



## Regeneration (Jan 15, 2011)

Service Pack 1 (SP1) for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 includes previously released updates and delivers a number of powerful new features for Windows Server 2008 R2 for virtualization and Virtual Desktop Infrastructure (VDI). New techniques in memory management with the addition of Dynamic Memory functionality, as well as the ability to deliver full-fidelity graphic experiences in remote and virtualized environments with RemoteFX, enable organizations to realize the greatest possible potential from their infrastructure.

Microsoft continuously collects feedback on Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 operating systems from its customers and partners. This feedback results in enhancements that help improve compatibility, reliability, performance, and user experience. These enhancements are typically made available in the form of regular updates delivered via Windows Update and, in some cases, the Microsoft Download Center. All updates are then rolled-up, along with additional enhancements, into a single package called a Service Pack. By integrating these updates into a thoroughly tested single service pack, Microsoft aims to provide a single high-quality update that will minimize both deployment and testing complexity for customers.

Read more: http://www.ngohq.com/news/19212-windows-7-service-pack-1-final.html


----------



## Easo (Jan 15, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## erixx (Jan 15, 2011)

First: never download SO patches (or whatever) from third parties, go for the original when available.

Second: SP1 changes to client computers are non substantial. Don't expect 'amazingwoot' stuff.
If any, HDMI audio is more stable. 

Learn morE: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/ff817572(WS.10).aspx


----------



## meirb111 (Jan 15, 2011)

this isnt rtm this rc it has the same number as rc check
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=C3202CE6-4056-4059-8A1B-3A9B77CDFDDA


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 15, 2011)

RC Build: 7601.17105.100929-1730
RTM Build: 7601.17514.101119-1850


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 15, 2011)

Running with rc build 7601.17105.100929-1730 - no problems so far


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll wait till update detects it, last time I d/l'd a "leaked" update it wrecked my install, and screw that


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 15, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> I'll wait till update detects it, last time I d/l'd a "leaked" update it wrecked my install, and screw that



Not to say you're wrong, but I have 2 friends who have had non leaked updates on legit installs of Windows completely kill a computer, so leaked or not, windows updates can go bad anyway, I've been running it since last night with no issues.


----------



## v12dock (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.ngohq.com download is crawinggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 15, 2011)

No thanks. I'll wait for it to official get released. I'm not a fan of rushing into updating SP's, way too many bad experiences.


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 15, 2011)

Screenshots:

* http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/ne...ws-7-service-pack-1-final-windows_7_sp1_3.jpg
* http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/ne...ws-7-service-pack-1-final-windows_7_sp1_2.jpg
* http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/ne...ws-7-service-pack-1-final-windows_7_sp1_1.jpg


----------



## Bundy (Jan 15, 2011)

I will wait. I've got better things to do than troubleshoot microsoft betas.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2011)

been running this for a few days I like it so far so good.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 17, 2011)

Bring on Vista Service Pack 3!


----------



## vbx (Jan 17, 2011)

I just checked my screen and wanted to know WTF is this?  I don't remember installing any service packs


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 18, 2011)

Service Pack 1 D?  That seems like a hack job to me...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2011)

Regeneration said:


> Service Pack 1 (SP1) for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 includes previously released updates and delivers a number of powerful new features for Windows Server 2008 R2 for virtualization and Virtual Desktop Infrastructure (VDI). New techniques in memory management with the addition of Dynamic Memory functionality, as well as the ability to deliver full-fidelity graphic experiences in remote and virtualized environments with RemoteFX, enable organizations to realize the greatest possible potential from their infrastructure.
> 
> Microsoft continuously collects feedback on Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 operating systems from its customers and partners. This feedback results in enhancements that help improve compatibility, reliability, performance, and user experience. These enhancements are typically made available in the form of regular updates delivered via Windows Update and, in some cases, the Microsoft Download Center. All updates are then rolled-up, along with additional enhancements, into a single package called a Service Pack. By integrating these updates into a thoroughly tested single service pack, Microsoft aims to provide a single high-quality update that will minimize both deployment and testing complexity for customers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ngohq.com/news/19212-windows-7-service-pack-1-final.html



If you make a torrent, i'll host it on my gigabit seed box. be a good way to save you guys some bandwidth and get around these slow download speeds people are having.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 18, 2011)

would be nice Mussels i just found MS' own link no login or validation needed just to download it ^^

*EDIT*

look lower instead.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2011)

files are downloading now, once done i'll set up a torrent for us TPU users.

while my seedbox is leet, my upload speed from here isnt - so having someone help with the initial seeding would be great.


Edit:
x86 torrent is active and worth downloading from now.

x64 is fully uploaded as well.

Combined speed atm is ~ 5MB/s

edit 2: there was a cockup, the links i downloaded from are for the *RC* not the RTM. thus, so are my torrents. Torrent files REMOVED.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 18, 2011)

i installed the SP1 x86 i linked to on my dad's Windows 7 Ultimate x86 and now it calls it not just Service Pack 1 but "Service Pack 1, v721" anyone knowns what that mean?






yes ino the Windows 7 is translated to danish, but it's for my dad's sake and i blurred the Product-id 

*Edit* just changed language and it still do, so what does this mean?


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 18, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> would be nice Mussels i just found MS' own link no login or validation needed just to download it ^^
> 
> Windows6.1-KB976932-X86.exe
> 
> ...



Those links contain the RC build, not RTM.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 18, 2011)

Regeneration said:


> Those links contain the RC build, not RTM.



yeah i googled that myself and saw it, bad, so i guess i am on again finding the RTM if Mussels ain't RTM.


u said here on ur page that it is RTM Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Final

the file u link to on the server is the same size so is it ms server that's not updated or can u be wrong that RTM ain't out? 0.0


*EDIT* this one should have some md5 numbers as the one og NGOHQ it's from Softapedia.com sry about the ms link.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2011)

FFFfuuuuu

that means my torrents are for the RC build, not RTM then.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not going to even try a pre-release of a service pack.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it, and my Windows installs work fine


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not going to even try a pre-release of a service pack.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it, and my Windows installs work fine



RTM is not pre release. it is final.

my TORRENTS on the other hand, i screwed up and used the wrong files.


edit: i cant get the 64 bit download off NGOHQ. it always bounces me back to the main page. 32 bit goin fine.


----------



## heky (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys i can post a .torrent file with both the x86 and x64 of the RTM builds here if you want. It is from my account on a tracker im my country. The download speeds for me on my 10mbit line were 1.1mb/s.
Ask if anyone needs it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 18, 2011)

to u all u can download Service Pack 1 to both x86 and x64 from softpedia.

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 RTM Build 7601.17514.101119-1850

they both checks out with ngohq.com's md5 sums.

and for does u want torrent i made two, one for x86 and another for x64.

it's on a tracker that don't have ratio and all that shit and is open, enjoy ^^

this is the md5 numbers from the two files on softpedia checkout with ngohq.com


```
28d3932f714bf71d78e75d36aa2e0fb8 *windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe
4bf28fc00d86c936c89e2d91ef46758b *windows6.1-KB976932-X86.exe
```


----------



## n-ster (Jan 18, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> to u all u can download Service Pack 1 to both x86 and x64 from softpedia.
> 
> Windows 7 Service Pack 1 RTM Build 7601.17514.101119-1850
> 
> ...



was only getting 300~500 kB/s with the torrent (and speeds went wildly up and down), while it goes constant 900kB/s with softpedia  Thanks

I'd help with the upload but I only have MAX 640kbps upload (so 80kBps) and I'm approaching my upload download imit so...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 18, 2011)

i only have about 50mbit upload and my isp is like crap but most never get a good speed from me with-out a tracker so that's why i put it in, but well it's up to ppl what they wanna use n-ster and u r welcome


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2011)

I would wait till it is the official release not some beta version .


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 18, 2011)

trickson said:


> I would wait till it is the official release not some beta version .



the last one i link to is Final version it don't get more done than that, it's the RTM like HP, Lenovo and more have or will get.


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> the last one i link to is Final version it don't get more done than that, it's the RTM like HP, Lenovo and more have or will get.



Maybe I will wait till windows update sees it then ? I just hate to DL this stuff and find I am still in beta mode testing it out for Microsoft


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 18, 2011)

trickson said:


> Maybe I will wait till windows update sees it then ? I just hate to DL this stuff and find I am still in beta mode testing it out for Microsoft



this ain't beta anymore no v.number after Service Pack 1 anymore, just check the link in the first post


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 18, 2011)

903mb SP is not small....Downloading to see now...


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> this ain't beta anymore no v.number after Service Pack 1 anymore, just check the link in the first post



Maybe not but I will wait till windows has it in an update before I get it .


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> to u all u can download Service Pack 1 to both x86 and x64 from softpedia.
> 
> Windows 7 Service Pack 1 RTM Build 7601.17514.101119-1850
> 
> ...



Downloading using your torrents, once I'm done I'll seed to 1000% at least.


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 18, 2011)

Got this yesterday!

Its Final and works great.





I just slipstreamed it into my original ISO.


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 18, 2011)

trickson said:


> Maybe not but I will wait till windows has it in an update before I get it .



You are going to wait until march for that.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 18, 2011)

Would this download conflict with the official one when it gets released?


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 18, 2011)

You are going to be downloading the same version on Windows update in march. So if you install this windows update will not try to overwrite it will skip it as you already have the service pack installed.


----------



## Frick (Jan 18, 2011)

So, what's new? Any new stuff, improvements or whatnot?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 18, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> No thanks. I'll wait for it to official get released. I'm not a fan of rushing into updating SP's, way too many bad experiences.



same. since there is absolutely nothing in this service pack that requires immediate installation i will wait for the official files from microsoft through their official update channels.


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 18, 2011)

Frick said:


> So, what's new? Any new stuff, improvements or whatnot?



The only thing new seems to be Remote FX rest of it is just fixes and patches that would have came out thru Windows update as the year went on.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 19, 2011)

I have tried a few of these versions on both my systems and they have errored out on both of them. Guess I wait until it appears in Win Updates. Not that I haven't kept them up to date anyway.


----------



## Frick (Jan 19, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> The only thing new seems to be Remote FX rest of it is just fixes and patches that would have came out thru Windows update as the year went on.



RemoteFX is that .. remote thing? Are they integrating the entire thing into the OS or is it just added support for it?

EDIT: Hey, it looks like they'll add the entire thing. This should make troubleshooting my siblings PC's so much easier.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope this works as I finally have my system running perfect imo, Im going to create an image before installing just to be safe. Plus Thanks for the great Thread  

Torrent download almost done, I'll seed for a few hours


----------



## vbx (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I installed it just to get rid of the Service Pack 1D crap I had before.  

Not noticing much of a difference though. 

Thanks for the softpedia link!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2011)

torrents going to my seedbox now. that'll help people get real speeds on the torrents.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> torrents going to my seedbox now. that'll help people get real speeds on the torrents.


Bring it on Mate! i just finished but like to see your speed on me end


----------



## alexsubri (Jan 19, 2011)

erm... whats so special about SP1?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> erm... whats so special about SP1?



its got updates.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its got updates.



Anything worth updating for?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> Anything worth updating for?



no. unless you absolutely must have SP1 so you can brag to all your friends


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2011)

its all the updates that are already out, plus all the hotfixes you had to manually download.


a real timesaver if you reinstall 7 a lot like i do. (not on my machines, other peoples)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2011)

I can wait. Nothing in there I need


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah I keep my OS up to date every day I do not see a need for this right now . Not unless it would actually give me a increase in performance , But I do not see that happening .


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its all the updates that are already out, plus all the hotfixes you had to manually download.
> 
> 
> a real timesaver if you reinstall 7 a lot like i do. (not on my machines, other peoples)



Yeah, I'm just downloading it so I don't have to download the 100 some updates every time I install Win7.

PS. Torrents are downloaded and I'm now seeding @ 200KB/s each.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2011)

they're both now uploaded and live on my seedbox.

hammer away gents.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> they're both now uploaded and live on my seedbox.
> 
> hammer away gents.



hmm... where is the link to the torrent file? 

.... will also be seeding on my gigabit seedbox, fair few pc's around brisbane that will need to download it.



EDIT:
never mind found the link


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> hmm... where is the link to the torrent file?
> 
> .... will also be seeding on my gigabit seedbox, fair few pc's around brisbane that will need to download it.



 Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Final Leaked


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Final Leaked



thanks ,

download has finished... its now hosted on 2 seedboxes


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2011)

Took about10 min to do the complete install... So far so good


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 19, 2011)

I will probably download this RTM to test on my personal system, after making an image backup, as it would shorten the installation and update process on customers systems and custom made systems. At least will test it as far as performance, video performance, and overall feel.


----------



## Frick (Jan 19, 2011)

Seeding/downloading now as well.

Why the difference in size though? 64bit version is 900MB compared to x86's 500MB..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2011)

Frick said:


> Seeding/downloading now as well.
> 
> Why the difference in size though? 64bit version is 900MB compared to x86's 500MB..



cause x64 is more awesome.

(because it needs patches for the 32 and 64 bit parts of the OS)


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> cause x64 is more awesome.
> 
> (because it needs patches for the 32 and 64 bit parts of the OS)



yeah x64 clearly gets extra awsome stuff


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Any requirements on HDD space in-order to install this? Like for vista before it required 15 gigs of free hdd space inorder to install.... hmm?*

And are these checksums legit?


> Checksums:
> Windows6.1-KB976932-X86.exe
> MD5: 4BF28FC00D86C936C89E2D91EF46758B
> 
> ...



Got em from here: hxxp://www.ngohq.com/news/19212-windows-7-service-pack-1-final.html

Tnx in advance.

EDIT : Sorry haven't read the 1st post google sent me to 2nd page lol *facepalm* tis legitimate then...

BTW 1st question still stands xD


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm...I've installed this on 3 machines so far.  One went totally smoothly, the other two both had problems.  Both problems related to sxs, one of these was on a fresh install...  A reboot fixed both and it installed fine afterwards.  So if anyone has trouble installing this, try doing a reboot and running the installer right away.



psyko12 said:


> Any requirements on HDD space in-order to install this? Like for vista before it required 15 gigs of free hdd space inorder to install.... hmm?



I don't think we will know the requirements until it is officially released, and most of us aren't going to have a problem with HDD space.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 20, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Hmmm...I've installed this on 3 machines so far.  One went totally smoothly, the other two both had problems.  Both problems related to sxs, one of these was on a fresh install...  A reboot fixed both and it installed fine afterwares.  So if anyone has trouble installing this, try doing a reboot and running the installer right away.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we will know the requirements until it is officially released, and most of us aren't going to have a problem with HDD space.



Meep thanks for the heads up... Hehe as my windows partition goes it's 30gb and 11.5gb free lol... Well I'll let you know if it won't let me install.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 20, 2011)

Im going to wait till this either comes up in the Windows Updates or on the Microsoft website


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2011)

i installed this on my netbook and its working fine.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2011)

I run a tip top OS and after instaling the AMD CCC 11.1a hotfix my system was shot. I have never had any problem trying different cat's till I installed the W7 SP1. problem there?

I couldn't even get into safe mode to remove the driver.

Hmmm WTH?

Ima going to wait to the official release.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 20, 2011)

psyko12 said:


> Meep thanks for the heads up... Hehe as my windows partition goes it's 30gb and 11.5gb free lol... Well I'll let you know if it won't let me install.



I had 7GB free on my RAID 0 SSD array and no problems for the install so you should be have

and if you have 11.1a Cat, don't be discouraged, I have it too and it worked with no problems for me 

EDIT: Oh wait, I have one problem.... On the bottom right it said windows 7 build 7601 or something lie that... so I googled it and did the bcdedit.exe thing, but now the only way to get into windows with a fully working mouse/kb etc is to do F8 and do "Disable Driver Signing" or something.. I'll have to look into tht (google) too lazy atm and enjoying NBA 2k11


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 20, 2011)

i installed this on my dad's lappy and my own desktop no problem at all, so now i just need to install it on my dad's pc ^^


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 20, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Oh wait, I have one problem.... On the bottom right it said windows 7 build 7601 or something lie that...



I had that happen on the machine with a fresh install of Win7 as well. It sayd "Windows 7 Build 7601 This Copy Of Windows is not Genuine." I rebooted and it went away, I assume it has something to do with Windows WGA freaking out after SP1 was installed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone know when Microsoft will relese the "real deal" SP1?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does anyone know when Microsoft will relese the "real deal" SP1?



it don't get more real than RTM but if u want it on windows update u need to wait a little month for that, i read @ tweak.dk they will rls it at windows update at 18 feb. or something


----------



## v12dock (Jan 20, 2011)

I can upload to my Fileserve if anyone wants.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2011)

I've already made a SP1 iso!  Get rt7lite,  and slipstream sp1 very easy:  http://www.rt7lite.com/downloads.html   You need the 2.6.0 version.  This is how to make sure it's rtm:


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 20, 2011)

Windows 7 Service pack 1 Slipstream Guide!

What you will need:

A. Your Windows 7 DVD or an ISO image.

B. Service pack 1 for Windows 7
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Windows-7-Service-Pack-1-Download-163177.html

C. RT 7 lite (App that will integrate SP+ISO)
http://www.rt7lite.com/ (Make sure you download Beta version 2.6)

D. Hard drive space to dump image 3-4GB's

E. alittle bit of time 45mins roughly ( *estimated its based on your hardware speed* )

Ok so with everything covered on the list you are now ready to begin.


With RT7 Lite installed.





1.  Click *Browse* button to browse to the Windows 7 installation ISO file or setup folder. Next you will see the extracting Image screen up this may take awhile.


2. Once the process is completed, you will then be prompted at this screen make sure you *check off* Slipstream service pack





3. Service Pack Slipstream window will open just *browse* to  the location of the service pack.





4. Hit *Start* and wait a few mins until it says Proceed then click on *Proceed*

5. Once completed select *Task* tab in upper left corner and check off *ISO Bootable* then switch to *ISO Bootable* tab.





6. Now you can select how to create the ISO. Once you have options configured to your desire. Hit *Make ISO* towards the bottom and you are done.






I created a thread for this on Hardocp but it may be easier to just post it in this thread here.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2011)

Seems like a bit of work, whats the difference then just D/L'n the SP1 file and do the install with out making an iso image and such? Sorry but im just curious + a noob to this.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

It actually only takes a few minutes to slipstream.  Very easy,  just a couple of clicks,  and you're done!  If you're very lazy,  then,  yes,  wait for a ms released iso.  But no point,  this will make you one in less than 10 minutes....


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 21, 2011)

Regeneration said:


> full-fidelity graphic experiences in remote and virtualized environments with RemoteFX,






 aka " GAMING OVER REMOTE DESKTOP CONNECTION " ?

 please let it be true please


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 21, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> aka " GAMING OVER REMOTE DESKTOP CONNECTION " ?
> 
> please let it be true please



Its not true!

And remote FX is only for 2008 R2 not win7.


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 21, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Seems like a bit of work, whats the difference then just D/L'n the SP1 file and do the install with out making an iso image and such? Sorry but im just curious + a noob to this.



It really only makes a difference for fresh installs. You avoid spending 30+ mins having to hit up windows update.

Some people have also reported the install size of the whole OS is also smaller than just using windows update.

Around 2GB's in size difference for the Windows directory.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

All I know is when I do a clean install of win7 sp1,  and run windows updatre,  it says "your system is up to date,  no updates required".  God that's nice!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 21, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> Its not true!
> 
> And remote FX is only for 2008 R2 not win7.







meh , whatever

EDIT:


> With Microsoft RemoteFX, users will be able to work remotely in a Windows Aero desktop environment, watch full-motion video, enjoy Silverlight animations, and run 3D applications – all with the fidelity of a local-like performance when connecting over the LAN



It says many times it includes "hardcore" stuff and 3D , so  why not gaming , it hope you're wrong and somebody would HACK it to make it work for Win7  It's just a part of RDP


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

2008 r2 is just as easy to install and run.  Don't forget,  you get 3 rearms with both win7 and r2.  Lots of time to run.....
Edit:  it's legal,  here's the rearm command for 30 more days,  open command prompt with admin privileges:  slmgr.vbs –rearm


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 21, 2011)

> Windows 7 SP1 will have an updated RDP client to support RDP connections with RemoteFX



This means the RemoteFX features will be just locked out of Win7

If nobody does, im going to hack it my self.


----------



## vbx (Jan 21, 2011)

I just realized that SP1 installs every damn update!  Even the hidden updates that I do not want installed!

For example, that "phoning home update" *KB971033*, is now installed in my desktop.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

Then you must have already allowed 1033 to install.  I have updated current installs of win7,  and done fresh installs of win7 sp1.  No 1033 and no wat folder.  Period.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> Windows 7 Service pack 1 Slipstream Guide!
> 
> What you will need:
> 
> ...



doesnt work for me.

my image is an AIO (all in one) and the checkbox for slipstream doesnt appear.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> It really only makes a difference for fresh installs. You avoid spending 30+ mins having to hit up windows update.
> 
> Some people have also reported the install size of the whole OS is also smaller than just using windows update.
> 
> Around 2GB's in size difference for the Windows directory.


Wow, ok  
Thanks for the heads up! going to give it a go now.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

It's possible that it won't work with an aio disc.  I forget which file,  but you can change it to just an ultimate ect disk.  I have no use for aio,  as ultimate does the job for me.  But it does work.  I know you have to select which version of win7 to slipstream,  so that's probably why the aio fails.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2011)

johnspack said:


> It's possible that it won't work with an aio disc.  I forget which file,  but you can change it to just an ultimate ect disk.  I have no use for aio,  as ultimate does the job for me.  But it does work.  I know you have to select which version of win7 to slipstream,  so that's probably why the aio fails.



i use an AIO with 32 and 64 bit, because i keep that flash drive on my keys. saves me a shitton of time and running around with fixing PC's for people. always got the right ISO's on hand, and i can just use their legit keys (read from the sticker on their crappy prebuilts)


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep, then you will have to build sp1 versions of all,  and then recreate the aio.  Glad I don't have to!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 21, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> This means the RemoteFX features will be just locked out of Win7
> 
> If nobody does, im going to hack it my self.



No it doesn't.

The RDP Client is completely different from the RDP/Terminal Server.  If they haven't updated the Win7 RDP/Terminal Server to include the new feature, and it is likely they haven't, then RemoteFX ain't going to happen on Win7.



Mussels said:


> doesnt work for me.
> 
> my image is an AIO (all in one) and the checkbox for slipstream doesnt appear.



It works with my AIO disc.  I get this prompt:





Now I have to let it finish and see if it gives me an AIO disc or just a Win 7 Pro disc that I have to convert into a AIO disc again.


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> doesnt work for me.
> 
> my image is an AIO (all in one) and the checkbox for slipstream doesnt appear.



You are the first person i've seen that had an issue with it.

Are you using RT 7 version 2.6 beta? if you use the 1.7 non beta build you don't get a slipstream option at all.

It should be coming up like the screenshot Newtekie1 posted


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> You are the first person i've seen that had an issue with it.
> 
> Are you using RT 7 version 2.6 beta? if you use the 1.7 non beta build you don't get a slipstream option at all.
> 
> It should be coming up like the screenshot Newtekie1 posted



oh. i may be on the non beta.


edit: yep, non beta. ya shoulda linked to the beta then!


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 21, 2011)

ummm 

http://www.rt7lite.com/ (Make sure you download Beta version 2.6) 

in the original post!

And the reason I added that in brackets is I made the same mistake you did on my first try


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 21, 2011)

Installed fine on my p4 rig lol.. now to update the main rig... Gonna try the slipstreaming xD thanks for the infos.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> ummm
> 
> http://www.rt7lite.com/ (Make sure you download Beta version 2.6)
> 
> in the post!


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 21, 2011)

lol i like cats too.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry,  thought I stated rt7lite 2.6.0,  oh well....


----------



## vbx (Jan 21, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Then you must have already allowed 1033 to install.  I have updated current installs of win7,  and done fresh installs of win7 sp1.  No 1033 and no wat folder.  Period.



Actually, that update was selected as "hidden" in Windows Update...  After installing SP1, 1033 is no longer listed in the "hidden" updates.  So, I'm guessing, the reason is, it was installed via SP1.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i use an AIO with 32 and 64 bit, because i keep that flash drive on my keys. saves me a shitton of time and running around with fixing PC's for people. always got the right ISO's on hand, and i can just use their legit keys (read from the sticker on their crappy prebuilts)



I have this as well AIO 32 and 64 on an 8GB patriot drive.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> I have this as well AIO 32 and 64 on an 8GB patriot drive.



i think that when we update one version, it updates all the others too.

EG ultimate x64 gets modified/slipstreamed, all the other x64's do to.
so if we update twice (32 and 64 bit) then we're good to go with our new shiny SP1 ISO/flash drive


----------



## n-ster (Jan 22, 2011)

I have an AIO and I can't get it to slipstream. Though idk if it is because it is an AIO or something else (I remember I believe I edited the ISO to order to easily put it in a bootable USB drive)


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 22, 2011)

Softpedia links have been removed.

You can find them here also.

http://www.ngohq.com/news/19212-windows-7-service-pack-1-final.html#post101825


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 22, 2011)

can anybody verify that this works with ultimate N?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 23, 2011)

confirmed working with Windows 7 Ultimate N x64


----------



## Frick (Jan 23, 2011)

The N versions is just a regular Windows, but without Media Player.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 23, 2011)

Frick said:


> The N versions is just a regular Windows, but without Media Player.



yes, but an update that is packaged with updates for media player might fail installation because of the installer logic  

either way its a moot point as i went ahead and tried it and everything is all good.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and sound like a noob (which I hope isn't characteristic of my posts ).

I've always been skeptical of service packs (except SP2 on XP which was godlike) and I'm not really sure what good this one does.

I've read a couple descriptions of what this service pack does and they all seem to be so vague they might as well be describing a cure for Alzheimers.



Regeneration said:


> Service Pack 1 (SP1) for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 includes previously released updates and delivers a number of powerful new features for Windows Server 2008 R2 for virtualization and Virtual Desktop Infrastructure (VDI). New techniques in memory management with the addition of Dynamic Memory functionality, as well as the ability to deliver full-fidelity graphic experiences in remote and virtualized environments with RemoteFX, enable organizations to realize the greatest possible potential from their infrastructure.


None of what was said here applies to me... eh (running Windows 7 Ultimate x64)?



Regeneration said:


> Microsoft continuously collects feedback on Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 operating systems from its customers and partners. This feedback results in enhancements that help improve compatibility, reliability, performance, and user experience. These enhancements are typically made available in the form of regular updates delivered via Windows Update and, in some cases, the Microsoft Download Center. All updates are then rolled-up, along with additional enhancements, into a single package called a Service Pack. By integrating these updates into a thoroughly tested single service pack, Microsoft aims to provide a single high-quality update that will minimize both deployment and testing complexity for customers.


My Windows 7 x64 is unbelievably compatible, stable and fast.  I don't see how it can get any better at any of those things unless I remove (not add) more of the features that Microsoft added that I don't use .  Also my idea of user experience is quite different from Microsoft's, so whenever they use that phrase, "user experience", I feel a cold chill run down my back.  So this SP1 includes all the kbs I intentionally didn't install?  Sounds pretty terrifying to me because I hand pick my kbs and fully test them before deploying them on my primary system.

So am I missing something here?  Does SP1 remove Windows Media Player by any chance ?  Does it have less annoying messages and services?  Did they replace the rabbit's spleen menu in Office with a proper menu?

I'm not trying to offend anyone, I genuinely want to know if this service pack has any legitimate, noticeable improvements for a power user such as myself.  Thanks.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 23, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and sound like a noob (which I hope isn't characteristic of my posts ).
> 
> I've always been skeptical of service packs (except SP2 on XP which was godlike) and I'm not really sure what good this one does.
> 
> ...



it does not remove media player.  if you want it removed, use the N versions of windows like i do


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

ZenEffect said:


> it does not remove media player.  if you want it removed, use the N versions of windows like i do


Honestly I've never heard of the "N" version till I was reading a few posts back in this thread.  Unfortunately it appears to only be available in Europe ...



			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> _The N editions of Windows 7 have all the features that normally come with each individual Windows 7 edition, except for Windows Media Player 12 and related programs, such as Windows Media Center or Windows DVD Maker. You'll need to install a media player or other software to play or create audio CDs, digital media files, and video DVDs; organize content in a media library; create playlists; convert audio CDs to digital media files; view artist and title information of digital media files; view album art of music files; transfer music to personal music players; or record and play back TV broadcasts.
> 
> The N editions of Windows 7 are available in Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, United Kingdom, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, and Switzerland._



I guess it doesn't really matter because I already shelled out (and big) for vanilla Ultimate.


----------



## MegaMan (Jan 24, 2011)

The full slip streamed Isos created by Microsoft leaked.

Ultimate 32-bit (Retail):
MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.RTM.WITH.SP1.X86.RETAIL.ENGLISH.DVD-WZT
BUILD: 7601.17514.101119-1850
7601.17514.101119-1850_x86fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULFRER_EN_DVD.iso
SIZE: 2,563,039,232 byte
SHA-1: 92C1ADA4FF09C76EC2F1974940624CAB7F822F62
MD5: 24F3A45D43D7C532AA3126CC094C61BD
CRC: C2966895
NOTE: this is original M$ image.
by W.Z.T

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ultimate 64-bit (Retail):
MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.RTM.WITH.SP1.X64.RETAIL.ENGLISH.DVD-WZT
BUILD: 7601.17514.101119-1850
7601.17514.101119-1850_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULXFRER_EN_DVD.iso
SIZE: 3,319,478,272 byte
SHA-1: 1693B6CB50B90D96FC3C04E4329604FEBA88CD51
MD5: 56A26636EC667799F5A7F42F142C772D
CRC: 8589EE18
NOTE: this is original M$ image.
by W.Z.T

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ultimate 32-bit (OEM):
MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.RTM.WITH.SP1.X86.OEM.ENGLISH.DVD-WZT
BUILD : 7601.17514.101119-1850
7601.17514.101119-1850_x86fre_client_en-us_OEM_Ultimate-GRMCULFREO_EN_DVD.iso
SIZE : 2,563,039,232 byte
SHA-1 : 6930F13DFFF6719763D5C011B38FEDD86A1F0411
MD5 : D68B65011DF96526D09F7F8CFC9F10DB
CRC : 08A681BC
NOTE : this is original M $ Image.
by WZT

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ultimate 64-bit (OEM):
MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7.ULTIMATE.RTM.WITH.SP1.X64.OEM.ENGLISH.DVD-WZT
BUILD : 7601.17514.101119-1850
7601.17514.101119-1850_x64fre_client_en-us_OEM_Ultimate-GRMCULXFREO_EN_DVD.iso
SIZE : 3,319,478,272 byte
SHA-1 : A676A2F39529BB20CA1971CEE991980546F10034
MD5 : A4F7C395B843E2403B4241A933DA0915
CRC : AD0CA2D6
NOTE : this is original M $ Image .
by WZT

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Enterprise 32-bit (OEM):
MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7. ENTERPRISE.RTM.WITH.SP1.X86.VOLUME.OEM.ENG Lish . DVD-WZT
BUILD : 7601.17514.101119-1850
7601.17514.101119-1850_x86fre_enterprise_en-us_VL_OEM_Enterprise-GRMCENVOL_EN_DVD.iso
SIZE : 2,433,157,120 byte
SHA-1 : 4788041EB06E0F49720C112FBD256AC637909D4F
MD5 : 0F75C64DE4B10FD581845ABA99E1591D
CRC : E3382829
NOTE : this is original M $ Image .
by WZT

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Enterprise 64-bit (OEM):
MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.7. ENTERPRISE.RTM.WITH.SP1.X64.VOLUME.OEM.ENG Lish . DVD-WZT
BUILD : 7601.17514.101119-1850
7601.17514.101119-1850_x64fre_enterprise_en-us_VL_OEM_Enterprise-GRMCENXVOL_EN_DVD.iso
SIZE : 3,181,234,176 byte
SHA-1 : 2C9774A1F48570E749E6D33C642FE8F6F7898CB0
MD5 : 8DB2FA2C64160F582BD099E86DBE219F
CRC : DCA3CF57
NOTE : this is original M $ Image .
by WZT


----------



## Frick (Jan 24, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> text



That RemoteFX thing will be included in Windows 7 as well afaik.

Oh and why wouldn't you install updates? I'm just curious.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2011)

Frick said:


> That RemoteFX thing will be included in Windows 7 as well afaik.
> 
> Oh and why wouldn't you install updates? I'm just curious.



because he thinks it makes his system leaner and more responsive.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm having issues with my HDD's since I installed it....But I don't think it's because of SP1...
Like a Dumbass I did a BIOS update about a week prior without giving it time to make sure everything was stable..now I'm getting random issues returning from S3 and when that happens Windows finds errors on the HDD and fixes them only for it to repeat....However I'm not having this issue with Vista which is installed on a second partition.....anyways just to be sure Does anyone know where I can get the new AMD RAID and SB drivers? I can't seem to find them anymore on their site...


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 24, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the new AMD RAID and SB drivers? I can't seem to find them anymore on their site...



AMD Radeon™ Video Card Drivers

Under the optional downloads tab.

Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers

In case you need it for a different OS.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 24, 2011)

not sure how I missed that....thanks for pointing it out


----------

